# The Mummy Returns



## Master of Blades

I just watched the movie again and wondered what Art the two girls are doing in the chamber with the Si's or whatever there called in front of the Mummy himself. Its a flashback and there wearing the gold stuff etc. Cuz it looks slightly philipino and I just wanted to know what art it actually was....or was it just put together for film?


----------



## arnisador

A lot of the movie had a Filipino feel to me, but then we all seem to see the art we study in these things!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> "At the beginning when they said that Rachel [Weisz] and I were going to do this fight, it's like okay, wait, it's two chicks in swimsuits fighting. But then when we actually started really training and learning the martial arts, from Asia called Sai. It's a combination between Sai and the ancient Egyptian. We trained seven hours a day for two months. I did all of my stunts except one movement. I used to be a dancer since I was five years old so it was almost like combining the dance with acting now. I loved it."
> 
> The one move she did not do herself was a back flip off the wall landing in a split. Everything else was the real deal. In fact, the costume originally allowed for both characters to wear masks to cover the use of any double, but halfway through they take the masks off so now the audience can see the real actresses doing the moves. Velazquez is particularly proud of her work in that fight scene.
> 
> "There was really a technique that was shown. Also, we picked this really beautiful music from Oliver Shanting and the set was just so spectacular. There were probably 150 people on the set watching. It was really like giving a performance. If anybody had kids or family that were going to come to the set, they all picked that scene. So, it really felt like we were performing."


 From http://www.movieheadlines.net/mummy_returns/default.php3?postid=6092



> So what's up with the fights? The best choreographed fight of the film was when during a scene in the court of the ancient Pharaoh, the Pharaoh's daughter (Rachel Weisz, who also plays Brendan Fraser's wife Evelyn) and Anck-Su-Namum (Patricia Velazquez) have a fight with the Okinawan weapon, sai. Later on in the film they have a rematch in the 1920's. And as it turns out the stunt ladies did most of their own fight choreography. However, it is filmed in a way that absolutely guarantees you they are not as skilled as you think they are. Tons of tight shots, whippety sound effects and filmed using that same technique they used in GLADIATOR, which gives you a sort of strobe-light effect without that bothersome light flashing in your face.


 From http://ezine.kungfumagazine.com/ezine/4_5/2001movies.html


----------



## Elfan

Okinawan weapons.. Egyption setting... Same difference :-D

I caught that the first time I saw the movie, I think it actaully helped my impresion of the movie as it was clear that this was just a crapy over the top action movie and I should enjoy the ride.  Otherwise I might expect the movie to make a little sense sense and wouldn't have liked it.

On another note, does the Gladiator Strobe light thing bother anyone besides me?  I can't stand it.


----------



## Hollywood1340

Just finished mortal combat. My first instinct was "WTF? No grappling?" then my brain kicked in "It's movie shnozzleberry, enjoy the ride"


----------



## Master of Blades

thanks a lot guys...but you're right, it did have a very Filipino feel too it......Even though it was an Egyption movie :shrug:


----------

